# R35 GTR Top Secret demo car



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Shot some clip about TopSecrets R35 GTR democar.
Thanks to Nakata-san .

Clip on vimeo:
TOP SECRET JAPAN R35 GTR democar on Vimeo


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Would like to see that going through a tunnel!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

GTR-Dreamer said:


> Would like to see that going through a tunnel!


Nakatasan told me the currently +800HP can be run safe on the car`s actual mechanics (4Liter bored engine and revised mission) . . . next will be new Turbos, cooling to aim 1000HP for circuit use. They are being very optimistic there, as 1000P for drag use are not 1000HP for circuit use obviously


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

that looks nice, another fine car from T/S


----------

